# London Rat Race 26th / 27th Sept 09



## Copepod (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone else coming? If so, ask for Copepod at Registration (Sat only)! It's an urban adventure race on Sat evening and Sun morning to afternoon. Spectators welcome at Potters Field, south side of River Thames, just west of Tower Bridge - see http://www.ratraceadventure.com/page3.asp


----------

